# Kann man in DB2 Boolean Spalten erstellen?



## ebruss17 (1. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich versuche gerade einen Boolean-Datentyp einer Datenbankspalte zu vergeben. Es soll einfach 0 im Falle von Nein und 1 im Falle von Wahr enthalten. Welchen speziellen Datentyp gibt es denn dazu? Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Dez 2014)

Moin,

https://www.google.de/search?q=db2+...annel=nts&gfe_rd=cr&ei=gzF8VOqRC8if-waZ7IHADg

Gruß
Klaus


----------

